# Stee Woll against Copper Pipes



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you can buy plastic bushings for this purpose.


----------



## jvpeters132 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Clarification*

I should have mentioned this in my original post. The steel woll against the copper piping is to stop the f king :furious: mice from going all over the place. They will chew through everything else I;ve tried including that spray "Great Stuff"


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. You may get a reaction between the two metals eventually corroding the pipe. One option is to insulate the pipe then do it. What are the pipes running through that you need to plug? Cement, drywall, wood, etc?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Call in the exterminator, be rid of them for good.


----------



## Frank Steele (Jan 14, 2008)

Steel touching copper water pipes can lead to electrolysis. Over time this can destroy the integrity of copper piping.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Marlin said:


> I wouldn't do it. You may get a reaction between the two metals eventually corroding the pipe.





dyier said:


> Steel touching copper water pipes can lead to electrolysis. Over time this can destroy the integrity of copper piping.


Actually, it is called a "_Galvanic Reaction_" or "_Galvanic Corrosion_".

In this case, the copper would be fine, it's the steel wool that would corrode.

http://www.fourseasonsroofingandsiding.com/mixmetals.htm


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Actually, it is called a "_Galvanic Reaction_" or "_Galvanic Corrosion_".
> 
> In this case, the copper would be fine, it's the steel wool that would corrode.
> 
> http://www.fourseasonsroofingandsiding.com/mixmetals.htm


You've never seen copper get holes where galvanized straps were used? The copper does suffer as a result.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Marlin, steel wool isn't galvanized. It's the zinc coating on galvanized straps or fittings that reacts with copper.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Electrolysis is caused by the touching or mating of dissimilar metals. Doesn't make any difference what the metals are. Bronze and brass go well with copper, steel (galvanized or not) doesn't.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Pest control is the best defense.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

First go around house and fix and PLUG all entrances for the critters getting in. Pay particuliar attention to things like wires entering,,,and dryer vents. IF you can stick a pensil erraser in the crack a mouse CAN and will enter.. I had a dryer vent with slinky vinyl flex hose,,,the mice crawled in the vent cause the lint didnt let the door close securely,,,then they chewed thru the hose and they were INSUDE the house. Replace with solid aluminum ducting,,,NO more mice.

Get repeating traps or just a bunch of regular ones and a piece of cheese and catch them all,,,they can multiply to alarming numbers INSIDE a house ,quickly!!

Have you ever heard of hauntavirus health concerns?? Have you ever heard of tick bourne infections from mice carrying ticks INSIDE your house?? Take ALL precautions necessary to protect the lives and health of YOUR family!!!(Plus about 30 other reasons for not cohabitating with MICE!!)


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

That's why I asked what he was trying to seal. He may well be trying to seal against a hose bib or something. If that was the case I was going to recommend a more perminant solution.


----------

